# Canadian members, great place to buy wires/cables/plugs



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone. I found this great place in Canada that sells all kinds of stuff just like monoprice. Cable sales Canada Once you factor in the shipping costs from monoprice over the boarder these guys are cheaper.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

added to my favorites


----------

